
Low-Code Development vs. Traditional Coding: What's the Difference? - tentanbass
https://blog.objectivity.co.uk/low-code-traditional-development/
======
carterklein13
I still have trouble being convinced that low-code solutions will ever be able
to overtake the status quo of writing code... "with programming languages."
I'm sure I'm biased as a software engineer whose job is largely doing what
this argues can be abstracted away. But I feel like at any sort of scale,
you'll need to a level of customization and granularity that low-code
solutions can't provide.

In my opinion, this is why Squarespace is great for building proof-of-concept
splash pages, or e-commerce shops or restaurants - but you don't see any web-
app-based company with any sort of scale using a vanilla Squarespace site.

If someone has a differing opinion, I'd love to hear it because maybe I'm
missing something - because to me, this is akin to asking hedge funds to just
use Robinhood for all their trading.

